# Propaganda



## Viri (Apr 1, 2018)

Hay guys, cable news is just propaganda, being pushed by the left or the right! Let's watch local news inst- oh, right...

Shit like this is fucking creepy, because some people refuse to watch cable news, because of agendas being pushed, they then watch local news believing no agenda is being pushed. :/



Spoiler











I'm not sure if this is the right section, but it is pretty political


----------



## Flame (Apr 1, 2018)

You are about the 'beginning of time' too late.

all news has propaganda in some way or another.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 3, 2018)

Rather than hearing and understanding what was being said, people are more concerned about a scary tv people saying stuff in unison, cue the "literally hitler/nazi germany" "f*** trump"
there is really nothing propaganda about this, there is nothing pro liberal or conservative, nothing pro trump, they are even telling people to contact them over biased coverage on their network



> _Our greatest responsibility is to serve our _______ communities. We are extremely proud of the quality, balanced journalism that _____ News produces._
> 
> _But we’re concerned about the troubling trend of irresponsible, one sided news stories plaguing our country. The sharing of biased and false news has become all too common on social media._
> 
> ...


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 3, 2018)

"Fox News!We'll bring you the news as soon as we make it up."


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 2, 2018)

Well I'm glad you had posted this already. I didn't see it before.


----------



## Lukerz (May 2, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> "Fox News!We'll bring you the news as soon as we make it up."


CNN* 

Fox news is bad. CNN is hilariously bad.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> CNN*
> 
> Fox news is bad. CNN is hilariously bad.


I don't know that I've heard of CNN completely fabricating "news" before. I know they twist the hell out of stories, but I don't think they stoop to nearly the same level as Fox


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 3, 2018)

I don't think anyone cares, seems like a scripted stance that the parent company wanted all their networks to follow, I would hope most people don't just read one source of news or just go into new channels knowing they will all put their own spin on things

if it was an actual story or made up story being parroted then fair enough, but a policy statement isn't exactly the worst thing to be sharing across multiple stations, sure if you make some dramatic video of people saying the same thing it can seem a little bit creepy, but its effectively the same as mcdonalds staff saying "and do you wants fries with that"


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> I don't think anyone cares, seems like a scripted stance that the parent company wanted all their networks to follow, I would hope most people don't just read one source of news or just go into new channels knowing they will all put their own spin on things
> 
> if it was an actual story or made up story being parroted then fair enough, but a policy statement isn't exactly the worst thing to be sharing across multiple stations, sure if you make some dramatic video of people saying the same thing it can seem a little bit creepy, but its effectively the same as mcdonalds staff saying "and do you wants fries with that"


You should look up the "Terrorist Watch" segment, it's required to be run daily


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You should look up the "Terrorist Watch" segment, it's required to be run daily


do people really watch the news all that much? from the news story I just read most of the stations just bury it in unpopular timeslots etc, idk I guess you could say they are trying to stir up fears, but I think that pretty much describes every news station


----------



## ThoD (May 3, 2018)

I know it must suck in the US with the news being so biased, but am I the only one who can't help but laugh when watching that video?

PS: Want proper and as unbiased news as it goes? Read wikileaks, still slightly biased but it's the least biased news can get.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2018)

I don't watch news, don't really care about it neither..


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I don't watch news, don't really care about it neither..


Same. I never watch news, it's all depressing anyway. I still get some tidbits of news on the sites I browse but it's news I'm actually interested in.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Same. I never watch news, it's all depressing anyway. I still get some tidbits of news on the sites I browse but it's news I'm actually interested in.



Thank fuck I'm not the only one who thinks exactly like that.

News is not depressing, it's just incredibly fucking boring tho.
People always tell me to watch the news, fuck them.
I'm not forced to watch it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Thank fuck I'm not the only one who thinks exactly like that.
> 
> News is not depressing, it's just incredibly fucking boring tho.
> People always tell me to watch the news, fuck them.
> I'm not forced to watch it.


It's indeed boring, but what I mean by depressing is that all they seem to show are wars, terrorists, and crime. Watching it would just be depressing to me. I don't need to watch it to know it exists.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's indeed boring, but what I mean by depressing is that all they seem to show are wars, terrorists, and crime. Watching it would just be depressing to me. I don't need to watch it to know it exists.



Makes sense.
I feel indifferent about it tho.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 3, 2018)

TV is just shit nowadays.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 3, 2018)

TV is just shit nowadays.


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Rather than hearing and understanding what was being said, people are more concerned about a scary tv people saying stuff in unison, cue the "literally hitler/nazi germany" "f*** trump"
> there is really nothing propaganda about this, there is nothing pro liberal or conservative, nothing pro trump, they are even telling people to contact them over biased coverage on their network


Sinclair is undoubtedly pro-Trump, and this isn't the only script they've forced anchors to read.  Calling all news fake except the stations which Sinclair owns is the very definition of propaganda.  They were given favors by Trump's FCC just to be allowed to expand to this point.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> do people really watch the news all that much? from the news story I just read most of the stations just bury it in unpopular timeslots etc, idk I guess you could say they are trying to stir up fears, but I think that pretty much describes every news station


That doesn't change the fact that they're being forced to air it, and that it is very clearly anti-Islamic propoganda (many of the stories are exaggerated to the point that they don't match the original story anymore, and many of the "terrorist" actions they air are conflicts in the Middle East)


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That doesn't change the fact that they're being forced to air it, and that it is very clearly anti-Islamic propoganda (many of the stories are exaggerated to the point that they don't match the original story anymore, and many of the "terrorist" actions they air are conflicts in the Middle East)


if you look on the other side you find much of the same tactics but often with anti western undertones and attempts to conflate random incidents such as 2 guys getting kicked out of starbucks for using the store as a meeting room and refusing to buy anything, then the police arresting them for refusing to leave.....give it a lick of "arrrgh that's racism" and boom you have race tensions and mass rallying against a store that simply didn't want to be used as a free meeting room

I have personally been approached a few times when meeting people in starbucks and been told I have to buy something......many times I have been fine and not been approached, it really just depends on how busy the store is and if they need the tables for paying customers....who knows maybe the staff actually really were being racist, but the facts surrounding that story lend their hand to it just being a case of people being antagonistic, just buy a damn cup of tea and you will be fine

and again when I used to work in a café, the toilet was for paying customers only, if someone came in and asked politely if they could use it, then sure if we weren't busy, then sure whatever, while sometimes someone would walk in and be all "hey open the toilet for me"......often I would just say no, race didn't play a factor, civility did, unfortunately in these stories your only ever shown snippets and guessed intentions


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't know that I've heard of CNN completely fabricating "news" before. I know they twist the hell out of stories, but I don't think they stoop to nearly the same level as Fox


They don't fabricate the stories themselves, they take other fabrications and report them.


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> They don't fabricate the stories themselves, they take other fabrications and report them.


Usually CNN will report factual news, then get like 4-8 people on to discuss their opinions on the piece, which is where stuff gets speculative and a lot less factual.  People are always going to disagree on what are reputable sources, but cries of nearly all media being disreputable are very obviously a ploy to protect Trump as he falls deeper into legal jeopardy.


----------



## uyjulian (May 3, 2018)

Are you complaining about propaganda? You haven't seen real propaganda:


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2018)

julialy said:


> Are you complaining about propaganda? You haven't seen real propaganda:


That's the thing, propaganda doesn't have to be outrageously over-the-top.  In fact, it's far more effective when it's subtle and slow-drip.


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> if you look on the other side you find much of the same tactics but often with anti western undertones and attempts to conflate random incidents such as 2 guys getting kicked out of starbucks for using the store as a meeting room and refusing to buy anything, then the police arresting them for refusing to leave.....give it a lick of "arrrgh that's racism" and boom you have race tensions and mass rallying against a store that simply didn't want to be used as a free meeting room
> 
> I have personally been approached a few times when meeting people in starbucks and been told I have to buy something......many times I have been fine and not been approached, it really just depends on how busy the store is and if they need the tables for paying customers....who knows maybe the staff actually really were being racist, but the facts surrounding that story lend their hand to it just being a case of people being antagonistic, just buy a damn cup of tea and you will be fine
> 
> and again when I used to work in a café, the toilet was for paying customers only, if someone came in and asked politely if they could use it, then sure if we weren't busy, then sure whatever, while sometimes someone would walk in and be all "hey open the toilet for me"......often I would just say no, race didn't play a factor, civility did, unfortunately in these stories your only ever shown snippets and guessed intentions


I stood around in Boston Market, not even in the dining part, just in the entrance way part. I stood in the corner, keeping warm, keeping out of everyone's way. You might be asking, why was I in there in the first place? Well, the bus stop is right out side, and it was like 22f, so, I was just trying to warm up. They told me I had to leave, after I was standing there for 10 minutes, and threaten to call the cops. They apparently thought I was doing drugs, lol. Where is my protest rally?  I just ended up leaving, as they bus was coming anyway.


----------



## JellyPerson (May 3, 2018)

Basically all of Green Day's songs after American Idiot revolve around this topic. 
I mean, propaganda is obviously a bad thing, but I think most people should be able to tell between propaganda and real news.
BTW, Fox News and CNN are both fake and gay, BBC is usually pretty unbiased


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 3, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Usually CNN will report factual news, then get like 4-8 people on to discuss their opinions on the piece, which is where stuff gets speculative and a lot less factual.  People are always going to disagree on what are reputable sources, but cries of nearly all media being disreputable are very obviously a ploy to protect Trump as he falls deeper into legal jeopardy.


False news is false news, though. Has literally nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## osaka35 (May 3, 2018)

Read directly from the AP (Associated Press) or al-jazeera, they're the way to go. Most of the stories you see on the news will just take real reporters work from AP or Al-Jazeera, and twist/misunderstand them. Just go to the source and save yourself some headaches.


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> False news is false news, though. Has literally nothing to do with Trump.


Has a lot to do with Trump.  He's the first president crying that all news is false because it's critical of him.  Fox News has become the entirety of his advisory cabinet.  Pretty much all fake right-wing news is centered around protecting him or glorifying him.


----------



## Joe88 (May 4, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Has a lot to do with Trump.  He's the first president crying that all news is false because it's critical of him.  Fox News has become the entirety of his advisory cabinet.  Pretty much all fake right-wing news is centered around protecting him or glorifying him.


He is not the first president to attack the press and call them on their bs https://www.boston.com/news/politic...came-before-trumps-running-war-with-the-media


----------



## ov3rkill (May 4, 2018)

It must've been just sent to all without even changing anything or looking up at the thesaurus for synonyms. 
Since we have access to information, thanks to social media and the internet, it's just a matter of discerning the facts from a pile of .


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 4, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> He is not the first president to attack the press and call them on their bs https://www.boston.com/news/politic...came-before-trumps-running-war-with-the-media


How much of that article did you actually read before posting it here? Because linking to that after saying what you did is incredibly misleading


----------



## Xzi (May 4, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> He is not the first president to attack the press and call them on their bs https://www.boston.com/news/politic...came-before-trumps-running-war-with-the-media


He's not the first president to attack the press, but he is the first president to cry about the majority of press being fake.  The only other president to attack the press so vehemently was Nixon, and the reason for that should be obvious by now, he had something to hide.  Same reason Trump does it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 4, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> if you look on the other side you find much of the same tactics but often with anti western undertones and attempts to conflate random incidents such as 2 guys getting kicked out of starbucks for using the store as a meeting room and refusing to buy anything, then the police arresting them for refusing to leave.....give it a lick of "arrrgh that's racism" and boom you have race tensions and mass rallying against a store that simply didn't want to be used as a free meeting room
> 
> I have personally been approached a few times when meeting people in starbucks and been told I have to buy something......many times I have been fine and not been approached, it really just depends on how busy the store is and if they need the tables for paying customers....who knows maybe the staff actually really were being racist, but the facts surrounding that story lend their hand to it just being a case of people being antagonistic, just buy a damn cup of tea and you will be fine
> 
> and again when I used to work in a café, the toilet was for paying customers only, if someone came in and asked politely if they could use it, then sure if we weren't busy, then sure whatever, while sometimes someone would walk in and be all "hey open the toilet for me"......often I would just say no, race didn't play a factor, civility did, unfortunately in these stories your only ever shown snippets and guessed intentions





and even if the part about this happening because one person wasn't buying something was true, is that actually a crime, punishable by law?
do you honestly believe a white person, even if throwing an actual tantrum, would have been arrested for nothing?

You've been approached by someone telling you you have to buy something because, even though there is no law about having to buy something in a starbucks (not even in their actual guidelines), they do get rated by sales performance. and 'you have to buy something' has always been effective to pressure people into buying something.

just because you did something once and weren't racist isn't exactly a good indicator about the racism in your country.
there's literal nazi ralleys.
just today there's two (different) new videos of cops fucking kicking a handcuffed black man on the ground in the head with a running start.
every day, video after video, showing men and women of color in your country being brutalized by police called for bs reason after bs reason and even when on fucking video, people are still giving police the benefit of the doubt, stomping their feet and arguing there 'must be more to this' or 'well I'm sure they did something before and then became professional actors once someone pulled out a smartphone'

i mean, how ignorant can you be?


----------



## Joe88 (May 4, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> and even if the part about this happening because one person wasn't buying something was true, is that actually a crime, punishable by law?
> do you honestly believe a white person, even if throwing an actual tantrum, would have been arrested for nothing?



It's private property, if they want you out of the store for doing something (if it's because making a scene, disrupting actual paying customers, or loitering) then they have every right to tell you to leave and call the police if they refuse. This goes for pretty much every single store here. I really don't care what color their skin is, or whatever religion. This is what happens when a non news worthy story (people get kicked out of stores all the time), sjw's, and the race baiting media all get thrown together.
I don't really understand what that video is supposed to show, every single person appears to have purchased something judging by the starbucks cups or baked goods.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 5, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> and even if the part about this happening because one person wasn't buying something was true, is that actually a crime, punishable by law?
> do you honestly believe a white person, even if throwing an actual tantrum, would have been arrested for nothing?
> 
> You've been approached by someone telling you you have to buy something because, even though there is no law about having to buy something in a starbucks (not even in their actual guidelines), they do get rated by sales performance. and 'you have to buy something' has always been effective to pressure people into buying something.
> ...



I'm very much sure that if I was told to buy something or leave and I refused to do so and then the police were called and I still refused to leave even then that the police would have no choice but to arrest me to justify the removal of me from private property

truth is when you have people working towards highlighting an issue you will have no problem making the problem seem much bigger than it is, the exact same argument used by the same people saying "urrghh they are looking for bad muslims to make all muslims look bad" is exactly what is happening on the other side, if real racism and stuff was such a big issue as people try to make out then you would have no problem finding real horrific stories without having to scour the earth for things you can point to, I'm sure if people have the financial backing they could find hundreds of examples of the police attacking and beating white people, its not necessarily a race issue but a police issue

infact personally I can share at least 10 stories of police brutality aimed at white people, my 14 year old sister was pepper sprayed and had her arm broken by the police while waiting at a bus stop because "and I will be honest here) she used to be a bit of a trouble causer and the police knew she was often antagonistic.....this is in no way a justification for their actions, they were absolutely barbaric and unjust and she eventually won a settlement against them, but that doesn't change the fact that because she is white its not painted as a big race issue but instead just a police brutality issue

but when your looking for racism anything happening to a different race will be seen as racist, even if its an issue everyone else faces everyday too, I wonder what your reaction to that story would have been if it was 2 white guys?


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 5, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> I'm very much sure that if I was told to buy something or leave and I refused to do so and then the police were called and I still refused to leave even then that the police would have no choice but to arrest me to justify the removal of me from private property
> 
> truth is when you have people working towards highlighting an issue you will have no problem making the problem seem much bigger than it is, the exact same argument used by the same people saying "urrghh they are looking for bad muslims to make all muslims look bad" is exactly what is happening on the other side, if real racism and stuff was such a big issue as people try to make out then you would have no problem finding real horrific stories without having to scour the earth for things you can point to, I'm sure if people have the financial backing they could find hundreds of examples of the police attacking and beating white people, its not necessarily a race issue but a police issue
> 
> ...



and you seriously believe that that's how it happened, from start to finish? and that it would happen exactly like that if it had been two white students waiting for their buddy?
You believe that they stood their ground against both a store employees asking nicely and threatening to call the police and then again to police officers they KNOW could shoot them on the spot in broad daylight with cameras on them without any serious legal repercussions?

again, your anecdotal evidence doesn't even matter, neither does the anecdotal evidence of just one black person. this is about numbers and statistics and fathers and mothers having to explain to their children how any wrong movement, like reaching for your pocket after being asked to reach for your wallet in your pocket, could get them shot.
and you're pretty clearly justifying that type of police behavior by finding excuses and reasons for it. even if you say you don't, you actually are. 
and of course its still a race issue because A) she lived to settle against them and B) she got any kind of justice out of it at all. that's not the norm for marginalized citizens in any country and certainly not in the us.


no one is implying that police is only targeting black people or that only black people can be victims of police brutality. obviously its also a police problem, in part because police officers are barely ever held accountable (in a way that matters) for their 'mistakes'. but just because its also a police problem doesn't mean it's not also a race problem.
in total numbers, white people doing nothing are shot more often than black people having done nothing wrong. but considering the distribution of white to black folks in america, black people are victims of general police brutality and police shootings more than 4 times as often. Numerically, they're needles in a haystack and to get to these numbers, police literally has to get out of their way to target them specifically. This again, is partially caused by other people reporting black people as suspicious more often, simply because they're black, giving police even more chances to do this crap.


my reaction to this story if it was a 'what if?' comicbook special? a) it would still be outrageous and b) it wouldn't have gone down like that and you know it. long before anyone would've even felt the need to escalate this to calling the police, even if they had been 5 times as obnoxious about using the bathroom, their buddy would've shown up and they'd either leave on their own or actually order something as a group or any number of outcomes. but extremely likely not police arrest


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 5, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> and you seriously believe that that's how it happened, from start to finish? and that it would happen exactly like that if it had been two white students waiting for their buddy?
> You believe that they stood their ground against both a store employees asking nicely and threatening to call the police and then again to police officers they KNOW could shoot them on the spot in broad daylight with cameras on them without any serious legal repercussions?
> 
> again, your anecdotal evidence doesn't even matter, neither does the anecdotal evidence of just one black person. this is about numbers and statistics and fathers and mothers having to explain to their children how any wrong movement, like reaching for your pocket after being asked to reach for your wallet in your pocket, could get them shot.
> ...


again in the video we don't see pretty much any context, I'm pretty sure the police would much prefer to not have to deal with all the paperwork involved in booking people in and the inevitable public outcry for them doing their job which in that instance was to ensure the people who were refusing to leave left the store instead of sitting around for 20 minutes for their friend to turn up, its not like they couldn't have just voluntarily waited outside so their friend didn't miss them

as for stats proving something, you could probably much more easily pull up figures of male > female police interactions and arrests and sentencing and prove a much stronger case of sexist bias against men  (if your inclined to say stats = evidence of wrongdoing)....but nah, that's not an issue people care to bring up, you don't get valor points for that one

it feels like some people want mass racism to exist, and imho it says more about them than anyone else if theygenuinely think racist views are so prolific.....based on my personal view and all interactions with people I know its a very very uncommon issue in todays era....sure racism will always exist to some degree, but I think its very bad to be running around saying "black people, loads of those evil whites hate you, your definately being victimised any time anything happens to you that isn't 100% favourable to you" how would you feel if someone was highlighting anti german attacks every day and saying "this is such a major issue" even when its very uncommon, sure when those things happen, come down like a ton of bricks, but conflating anything and everything to a racist attack (i.e german kicked out of starbucks = starbucks hates germans) I would imagine would be very damaging to people's self esteem and cause you to question everyones intentions....maybe even end up being a little paranoid about every time someone says no to you for anything, and do absolutely nothing to help improve race relations, if anything it only stands to make things worse


----------

